# CBTA vs CBUA



## jpbucks22 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have a 2010 golf 2.5L and I'm trying to figure out if it is CBTA or CBUA. I have tried several decoding websites and none of them have worked. Any way to find out?


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

As long as you have the OE valve cover, it'll have CBU or CBT printed on a sticker in front of the #2 spark plug. If still in doubt, call you local dealer and give them the VIN


----------



## jpbucks22 (Mar 1, 2021)

Sounds good I will try that thank you.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jpbucks22 said:


> I have a 2010 golf 2.5L and I'm trying to figure out if it is CBTA or CBUA. I have tried several decoding websites and none of them have worked. Any way to find out?


Another way to tell is if you have that combi valve on the back of the engine, it's a CBUA. 
No valve, CBTA.


----------



## jpbucks22 (Mar 1, 2021)

halbwissen said:


> Another way to tell is if you have that combi valve on the back of the engine, it's a CBUA.
> No valve, CBTA.


Ok ill have a look for that too thank you.


----------



## HotDogs57 (6 mo ago)

jpbucks22 said:


> I have a 2010 golf 2.5L and I'm trying to figure out if it is CBTA or CBUA. I have tried several decoding websites and none of them have worked. Any way to find out?


Hi, so did you figure out how to find out if you have cbua or cbta? My eighth digit on vin number is K


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

HotDogs57 said:


> Hi, so did you figure out how to find out if you have cbua or cbta? My eighth digit on vin number is K


Look in the rear spare tire area or cargo floor and find a build sticker. On it there will be an engine and transmission code, in this case a CBUA in the red box








.


----------



## HotDogs57 (6 mo ago)

Ichabod0525 said:


> Look in the rear spare tire area or cargo floor and find a build sticker. On it there will be an engine and transmission code, in this case a CBUA in the red box
> View attachment 206504
> 
> .


Thanks so much 👍🏻


----------



## cylinder head o7k (Feb 13, 2021)

just sacrifice anything german and pray to a lower being they will tell you as well. oh ya mind your P's and Q's.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I will sacrifice a few schnitzels tomorrow if I have time to cook, and splash them with some Becks🍺


----------

